

Using Kickstarter data to predict Ubuntu Edge's success - sampo
http://www.openanalytics.eu/blog/using-kickstarter-data-predict-ubuntu-edges-success

======
chiachun
I think this research is interesting and based on real data. 5 days after
that, we are seeing the funding falling further comparing with the predicted
line.

